# buy a car as a Residente Temporal



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, we just got our Residente Temporal visas! Very excited about the upcoming move to Mexico! Can anyone tell me if we are able to buy a car / register a car in our name with this type of visa?

Thank you!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

cherylrad said:


> Okay, we just got our Residente Temporal visas! Very excited about the upcoming move to Mexico! Can anyone tell me if we are able to buy a car / register a car in our name with this type of visa?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes! And you can open a bank account, get a Mexican state driver's license, get an INAPAM card, etc.


----------



## cherylrad (Apr 30, 2013)

That is great news. Thank you!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

In Mexico you often need to show a picture ID to get into certain buildings and for other purposes. You'll find your RT card very useful in these situations.


----------

